# LEXINGTON owner where are you ?



## suethedriver (Feb 6, 2006)

Searching for wherabouts of owner of new Lexington motorhome that we met this year in Scotland.
Wayne & Carolyn with two dogs. They live in the Wigan area. We had a real laugh with them but unfortunately have no contact details for them.
We would love to meet them again .
If anyone should come accross them on your travels PLEASE please let them know that Dean the Salami maker with the aga !!! would like to get in touch. I read most of the motorhome forums so a posting would be great. ( [email protected])
Thanks folks.


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Why not put a small ad in the local Wigan Rag. Not everybody uses computers and somebody that knows them will more than likely see it in the paper.


----------

